# Klassennamen in Text hervorheben



## Leeprasteen (28. Aug 2004)

Wie hebt man in der Beschreibung eines Programmes die Klassennamen im Text hervor?
Man kann ja nicht jedesmal schreiben "die Klasse xxxx". Soll man den Klassennamen kursiv oder in Anführungszeichen schreiben oder einfach ganz normal, auch auf die Gefahr hin, er könnte dann nicht als solcher erkannt werden!?
vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## Beni (28. Aug 2004)

Ich glaub da gibts keinen Standart.

Beim letzten Dokument verwendete ich für alle Codestücke (Klassen, Methoden, ...) die Schriftart "Courir New", das sieht irgendwie so schön maschinenhaft aus...

Ich glaub das ist persönlicher Geschmack :wink:, nur von Anführungszeichen würd ich abraten, ein solcher "Text", der die ganze "Zeit" "unterbrochen" wird, ist irgendwie weder schön noch ganz eindeutig.


----------



## uml (8. Dez 2004)

Schon mal was von UML gehört, da stehts drin, findet man überall.


----------

